# Solved: Barebones Kit For Audio Production



## ttctoonfreak4eva (Jan 26, 2007)

Wow I haven't posted in a while; i was just wondering...
I've been using a crappy old set up for like 5 years and I'm heading to college soon anyway, so I figured it was time to get a new computer. Macs are WAY TOO expensive and pre-built PCs are overpriced. I've been working On Digital Design, Video, and Audio production/engineering for fun since I got this crappy thing and was wanting to a find a reasonably priced Barebones kit to build for doing my Technological STUFF. 

Is THIS BAREBONES KIT a good idea to run such programs as Vegas, Sonar, Photoshop, After Effects, and other stuff like that...?

http://www.compusa.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=6769024&CatId=31


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd be looking for something with a bit more computing power, and you'll want at least 4gigs of memory for heavy video processing. I'd be looking for a quad-core processor and a better motherboard. Much of the speed of your rig will be determined by the selection of the MB and the processor. You'll also want a decent video card, though for non-gaming uses something like the Radeon 4850 or 4870 will probably be good, and they're reasonably cheap nowadays.


----------



## ttctoonfreak4eva (Jan 26, 2007)

I actually Just Switched up my ideas... Tell me how this sounds:

MotherBoard CPU COMBO (Gigabyte with AMD Athalon x3) - http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.524266

EDIT:With new mother board comes cheaper ddr3 dual channel ram still 4gb - $66 Corsair http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145278

With a GLADIATOR ULTRA Case and a few 120mm Blue led fans - http://www.compusa.com/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2337816
http://www.compusa.com/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4836211

With a 500W power supply by coolmax - http://www.compusa.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2707943&sku=T13-2027

Video Card - Pre-Owned nVidia GeForce 6600 (Temporary, will update soon)

Is this decent?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

No problem with the stuff except the power supply. That is a cheap P/S, and that's not an area you want to be cutting corners in. I'd feel a lot better with this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ..._re=antec_power_supply-_-17-371-004-_-Product power supply.


----------



## ttctoonfreak4eva (Jan 26, 2007)

Hmmm, the reviews are so good though!!! but i understand. here's My Final Build (With graphics card coming later):

MotherBoard CPU Combo - Gigabyte AMD Athalon II Triple Core 3.1 Ghz - http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.524266

A-Data 2x2GB DDR3 1033
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820211364

ULTRA Tooless Gladiator Case with Diablotek 650W Power supply combo!!!! - http://www.compusa.com/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=6295267

Radeon HD 4670 1GB 128-bit DDR3 - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102855 (This will come later)

2x120mm Blue LED (Gonna buy a set of cold cathodes as well =])

Well??.... haha

Total without GPU - 290.96 !!! Reached my budget of $300


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd go for the 4800 series for the video.


----------



## ttctoonfreak4eva (Jan 26, 2007)

Okay I'll look in to a nicer card. But regardless that will have to wait. Thanks for the quick replies! Ill have to save up for the card it will greatly increase the budget. But I'm going to do it haha. Any one in particular. Well, and specific reliable cheap brands?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Actually, the 4850 is around $100, here's one for $105: http://www.buy.com/prod/xfx-radeon-...press-2-0-crossfirex/q/loc/101/214674648.html

The extra $35 will be well worth it as far as performance is concerned.


----------



## ttctoonfreak4eva (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks so much!!!! Just wondering. Do you pity my work or do you think it's a good build.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It's OK, I'm a bit partial to the Intel processors nowadays, and I would favor a better MB. You do get what you pay for most of the time in a MB.


----------



## ttctoonfreak4eva (Jan 26, 2007)

hmm, i checked the reviews. Everyone said it was great. But maybe i should keep looking. Im not building it for a while anyway


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd keep my ear to the ground and wait until you're ready, then select the components. Things change fast in this business.


----------



## ttctoonfreak4eva (Jan 26, 2007)

I know, Last question. Should i Load this "Media Based" PC with windows 7 or XP Media center/the like


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I've never seen any need for the "media" extensions of Windows, even though I've had them on several machines.


----------



## ttctoonfreak4eva (Jan 26, 2007)

So Windows 7? I'm just wondering if it makes more sense to do 7 instead. Because I'd think XP is going be obsolete soon haha


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm quite happy with Windows 7 here, and other than a test box, XP is gone from the place.


----------



## ttctoonfreak4eva (Jan 26, 2007)

Haha thank you sir. You've helped me since I joined this awesome forum. You're great!!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Glad we could assist, that's what we're here for.


----------

